# 60" AVL Weaving Loom or Kid



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

So, if anyone is interested in a 60" AVL Loom, this picture is the actual one for sale. I bought it for my weaving wife, not realizing that it would require the same living space as one of our children. (meaning due to it's size it needs a room of it's own.) $3000 When we picked it up, we only disassembled it enough to fit into the back of our full size pick up bed w/topper.












Or, I suppose I could offer one of kids to gain the needed room space. Small peasant child, kept in cold brick room and forced to learn to weave. This child is currently 13yrs old, so does not exhibit that smartmouth tone or "attitude" that comes with teenagers. She is pretty & has a 4.0 GPA. 










(If no takers, I'll offer my son next.) He's 20yrs old, ....and a real pill. Will post his picture if needed, but you will regret it. I'm not going to offer the middle child because she has middle child syndrome, turning 16 this fall, taking drivers ed this summer, buys a new shampoo to try every week, etc. I wouldn't wish that on even the Bush Administration.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Would you consider a trade?





Offering a 14 & 15 yo boys. Good workers, will eat you out of house and home and their appetites keep growing


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My last one just graduated from high school, I see the light at the end of the tunnel and I won't turn away from it. The loom is nice but I'm broke due to said kid.

Good luck! Cute kid and beautiful loom.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmmm...Amazing G *has* been asking for an older sister...


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I could use some summer help ... 

Have you tried www.kbbspin.org for listing that loom? She asks for a donation but the amount is up to you.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

....and here's Jr. 











I'm so proud he is my son..... and he's holding back that Cujo sheep killing pup too


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

What'll ya take for the small peasant child, the killer dog, an' 'at dere woodchuck on the feller's haid?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Slev that boy of yours would do well up here in the northwoods, blend right in with that camo and fur cap. Then again he might get himself shot for a wild animal if he wasn't careful.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

We'll take the small female child... I mean, I'd hate for your wife to have to part with the loom! Priorities, after all..

And we don't have a small female child of our own. We do, however, have a loom in her bedroom... so she'll feel right at home!


----------

